# Passt das so?



## chlorum (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,  Ich möchte mir demnächst die H100i Wakü für mein 2. PC kaufen allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die überhaupt zwischen Deckel und Mainboard passt wegen den großen passiv Kühlern auf dem Board. (Msi Z77 Mpower) Ich will sie unten in den Deckel bauen des In Win Maelstrom. Habt ihr irgendwelche Erfahrungen gemacht zwecks Kompatibilität?


----------



## SilentMan22 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ob das jetzt genau passt kann ich dir nicht ganz sicher sagen, allerdings rate ich dir nochmal gründlich zu überlegen, ob du wirklich eine Kompaktwakü willst, ein gutes Luftkühler ist in der Regel genauso gut, leiser, günstiger. Außer dem Platz gibts dann also keine Vorteile mehr.


----------



## chlorum (23. Oktober 2013)

SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Ob das jetzt genau passt kann ich dir nicht ganz sicher sagen, allerdings rate ich dir nochmal gründlich zu überlegen, ob du wirklich eine Kompaktwakü willst, ein gutes Luftkühler ist in der Regel genauso gut, leiser, günstiger. Außer dem Platz gibts dann also keine Vorteile mehr.



Eben Platz ist dann keiner da, mit nem NH-D14 komm ich nirgendwo mehr ans board ran :/


----------



## SilentMan22 (23. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt ja auch noch andere gute Kühler, aber die sind meist auch nicht viel kleiner. Aber das du dann nicht mehr viel Platz ist normal, das passt schon, denn so oft musst du in dem Bereich ja nicht ans Board. Aber wie gesagt überleg dirs, ob sich eine Kompaktwakü für dich lohnt.


----------



## chlorum (23. Oktober 2013)

SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch noch andere gute Kühler, aber die sind meist auch nicht viel kleiner. Aber das du dann nicht mehr viel Platz ist normal, das passt schon, denn so oft musst du in dem Bereich ja nicht ans Board. Aber wie gesagt überleg dirs, ob sich eine Kompaktwakü für dich lohnt.



Naja ich könnte mich überreden lassen wenn du einem guten kühler kennst der schön leise ist und sich's fürs oc Prima eignet 
Sollte wenn möglich nicht 100€ kosten sonst kann ich ja gleich die H100i nehmen. ^^


----------



## SilentMan22 (23. Oktober 2013)

Klar, da gibts einige: 
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (100700408) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bluebeard (23. Oktober 2013)

Also vom Platzbedarf geht das schon, nur müsste man im Deckel Modifikationen vornehmen um das auch alles verschreiben zu können. Die Lüfter im Deckel liegen ja nicht nebeneinander sondern haben einen großen Abstand dazwischen. Alternativ würde ich die H80i nehmen und in der Rückseite verbauen.


----------



## chlorum (23. Oktober 2013)

SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Klar, da gibts einige:
> EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (100700408) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 


Bluebeard schrieb:


> Also vom Platzbedarf geht das schon, nur müsste man im Deckel Modifikationen vornehmen um das auch alles verschreiben zu können. Die Lüfter im Deckel liegen ja nicht nebeneinander sondern haben einen großen Abstand dazwischen. Alternativ würde ich die H80i nehmen und in der Rückseite verbauen.



Danke Bluebeard für die Antwort aber ich möchte keinen winzigen 120er für oc nehmen  Und an meinem Case will ich auch ungerne extra Löcher bohren. 

@silent
Die sehen schonmal ordentlich auch und der Preis ist auch top! 
Aber ich kann mich jetzt immernoch nicht zwischen dem Be quiet,Thermalright Silver Arrow und dem Noctuah d14 entscheiden :/ 
Sind ja alle ca. gleich groß aber welcher ist am bringt die meiste Leistung und ist dabei noch schön leise?


----------



## xCiRE007x (23. Oktober 2013)

Das sind sie allesamt.. Leise und leistungsstark.. kannst da höchstens nach aussehen gehen.


----------



## SilentMan22 (23. Oktober 2013)

chlorum schrieb:


> Danke Bluebeard für die Antwort aber ich möchte keinen winzigen 120er für oc nehmen  Und an meinem Case will ich auch ungerne extra Löcher bohren.
> 
> @silent
> Die sehen schonmal ordentlich auch und der Preis ist auch top!
> ...


 
Die haben alle ordentlich Kühlleistung und sind dabei schön leise.  Kannst dir eigentlich einen aussuchen nach Preis oder einfach nach Aussehen, du machst mit keinem was falsch. Übrigens der Noctua ist natürlich auch gut, hab den hier vergessen, aber den kannst du auch nehmen.


----------

